# 27 year old gives birth to septuplets



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

http://latestnews.virginmedia.com/news/health/2008/08/16/septuplets_for_egyptian_woman?vmsrc=pamread

OMG what do you think of this 

I'm speechless 

Kelli

/links


----------



## babyblues101 (Nov 25, 2007)

blimey she is brave. not only 6 babies but 3 other children!!!!! how will she cope


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

I don't know but i know i would go   

Kelli


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

7 babies!?!! Between 3-6lbs!  How on earth did she fit them inside her?!  Bunk beds?!     I'm amazed she got to 8 months pregnant! 

I'm assuming they were a natural conception .... with her having 3 others ... or maybe fertility drugs? 

Amazing.

Marie xxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

She must be built like a tank  its bad enough 1 been 7lb never mind 7    

Kelli


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Marie - It was fertility drugs - she took them because she wanted to have a boy   

I think she is amazing for getting to 8 months with 7 babies of that size !!!  

I know for a fact that I couldn't cope with 10 kids - the summer holidays with 3 has put pay to any more for us !!!!   

T xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

It is a differant link on the Triplets Thread and it goes in to more details and has a piccy 

T xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh, do fertility drugs now come in pink and blue then?!       
Crazy.  I'm glad it worked out well for her and her babies though.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

i read somewhere she already had 6 kids, not 3.    Imagine the bags under here eys after all the sleepless nights she's going to endure. don't envy her i have to say.

hope they all recover well thought.


----------

